# Sticky  Link to the Official Tesla Owners Club page on Tesla.com



## AEDennis

Hi all, as many know, I am one of the main organizers for the Tesla Owners Club of Orange County (California) and we're very open and friendly to those that own and are reservation-holders or just Tesla enthusiasts.

All the clubs have been working with Tesla to publish our contact information on Tesla's website and they've just released that. However, there is no good place to link to it.

So, if you're interested in finding an official club in your area to join.

Find us here. (https://www.tesla.com/support/tesla-owners-club-directory)

PS: This is a worldwide directory, so was wondering whether to replicate this in all the community top levels or if there's a better place for it. (Mods? - @TrevP, @MelindaV, or @Michael Russo)


----------



## Michael Russo

AEDennis said:


> (...)
> So, if you're interested in finding an official club in your area to join.
> 
> Find us here. (https://www.tesla.com/support/tesla-owners-club-directory)
> 
> PS: This is a worldwide directory, so was wondering whether to replicate this in all the community top levels or if there's a better place for it. (Mods? - @TrevP, @MelindaV, or @Michael Russo)


@AEDennis , I would recommend that @TrevP includes a permanent information box - like he does for the MeetUps - on top of the Personal Introductions thread, referring to the link above which he could put in the Links section!
What do you fine folk think?


----------



## garsh

Michael Russo said:


> I would recommend that @TrevP includes a permanent information box - like he does for the MeetUps


I'm not a fan of the permanent information box, and would prefer that it disappears.

This is the type of thing I would expect to find in the LINKS section.


----------



## TrevP

Posted in the links section


----------



## SoFlaModel3

AEDennis said:


> Hi all, as many know, I am one of the main organizers for the Tesla Owners Club of Orange County (California) and we're very open and friendly to those that own and are reservation-holders or just Tesla enthusiasts.
> 
> All the clubs have been working with Tesla to publish our contact information on Tesla's website and they've just released that. However, there is no good place to link to it.
> 
> So, if you're interested in finding an official club in your area to join.
> 
> Find us here. (https://www.tesla.com/support/tesla-owners-club-directory)
> 
> PS: This is a worldwide directory, so was wondering whether to replicate this in all the community top levels or if there's a better place for it. (Mods? - @TrevP, @MelindaV, or @Michael Russo)


I am excited to join for Florida and help spread the word!


----------



## Dan Detweiler

Anybody know if there is a national Tesla Owner's Club? Maybe officially sanctioned by Tesla? When I was restoring Triumphs, there was a national club that sanctioned local area clubs. Anything similar? It would be really cool if there was a big national convention of sorts. The Triumph club has speakers come in, sponsored drives all over the area of the convention, staged an autocross course, etc. It would be really cool if there was something similar for Teslas.

Dan


----------



## MelindaV

In the US they are regional


----------



## Dan Detweiler

MelindaV said:


> In the US they are regional


Thanks.

Are there regional conventions or events then?

Dan


----------



## MelindaV

Dan Detweiler said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Are there regional conventions or events then?
> 
> Dan


Depends on the regional group. They are each ran by individuals, so likely vary greatly from one to the next


----------



## Dan Detweiler

MelindaV said:


> Depends on the regional group. They are each ran by individuals, so likely vary greatly from one to the next[/QUOTE
> How would somebody find out who runs a given region?
> 
> Dan


----------



## MelindaV

They are listed on tesla's site here: https://www.tesla.com/support/tesla-owners-club-directory


----------



## Dan Detweiler

MelindaV said:


> They are listed on tesla's site here: https://www.tesla.com/support/tesla-owners-club-directory


THANK YOU!

Dan


----------



## Richt

Northwest just had an event one in Tacoma


----------



## MelindaV

sadly, the Portland group (and presume the NW group is similar) rely on FB to communicate info - so those of us opposed to using FB end up either being left out or forced to use that site.


----------



## Dan Detweiler

So are active clubs with monthly meetings, by laws, boards, committees, etc. a thing of the past now? Granted, it's been a few years since I was active with the Triumph club but the social aspects of the regular meetings was a lot of fun.

Dan


----------



## 64Driver

Richt said:


> Northwest just had an event one in Tacoma


Just ordered my MR 3. Living in Olympia area. How do I join up


----------



## GDN

Some of these clubs are very active. DFW usually has a couple of events every month. The president of this club just attended an event hosted by Tesla for the regional club leaders. Tesla embraces them and knows they are one of their biggest marketing items they have, I guess at least in certain markets. Tomorrow is "Frunk or Tr3at" down here. Come join. Held in the parking lot of a brewery, so adults can have a beverage and this one is an open event so others can come learn about Tesla and the model 3. Little ones can find treats in the Frunks.


----------



## AEDennis

Dan Detweiler said:


> So are active clubs with monthly meetings, by laws, boards, committees, etc. a thing of the past now? Granted, it's been a few years since I was active with the Triumph club but the social aspects of the regular meetings was a lot of fun.
> 
> Dan


We all run the gamut for how we're organized...

The OC is more a social club and we try to do at least an event a month...

Some countries are national, like Belgium, Norway, UK.... Others have multiples, Australia and Western Australia... Then in California, we're by regions, counties in SoCal and others in NorCal...

All great leaders, we just had our annual meeting in Fremont a few weeks ago.


----------

